# Brake light switch hack



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Little plastic button broke off the brake pedal bracket, thus brake light would stay on. Here's the hack repair. 1995 Mercury Villager.
https://youtu.be/ALP6nRKM2E8


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Happens on Toyotas as well. The first clue is little pieces of plastic under your feet.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Chuckle...

Each time you went back to what appeared to be a deck railing, you had one more piece of the broken button.

Good to see you got it working. The sad thing about it is, it's better then the original button.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Making that little button metal wouldn't cost any more than the plastic one. Seems dumb to make something out of plastic that is going to be subjected to considerable stress every time you drive the car.


----------

